# Acer Aspire 8930g upgrade



## Ellrad (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

Its my first time on the forums and I couldn't find a similar post so I created this one.

I was wondering if it is possible to upgrade the parts in my Acer Aspire 8930g that I bought about 2-3 years ago. I did some research but unfortunately I can not say that I am tech savy enough to understand all of the lingo. Not to mention I have nightmares over the problem of parts compatibility. Has anyone out there actually owned this laptop and successfully upgraded it? Or would it be better just to buy a new laptop ? I understand that replacing parts in a laptop is a bit more complicated than a laptop but it would be nice to hear if some people had good experiences with it.

The specs:
Acer Aspire 8930 V1.06
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @2.26GHz 2.27GHz
Installed Memory(ram): 4.00 GB
System Type: 64-bit Operating System
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
Board: Acer Aspire 8930 PSMBOU-1234567
Bus Clock: 1066 megahertz
BIOS: Acer V1.06 09/09/2008

Hopefully I listed all the important specs. If not, I will edit it.

Thanks!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Ellrad and welcome to TSF,

If I am correct, your laptop has MXM graphics. It is possible to upgrade MXM GPUs, but I am not familiar with it... MXM Upgrade Home Page

Other than that, the upgradeable parts in your computer are the RAM and HDD. You already have 4GB of RAM, which is more than enough. You may get quicker load times with an SSD rather than HDD, but the performance increase will come at the cost of storage space.

The CPU may be upgradeable, depending on the Chipset and the efficiency of the cooling system, but the gains will be negligible.

All in all, your computer seems to have a good configuration. Any upgrade will have negligible gains at a pretty hefty cost and could cause shortened life. 

IMHO, it is better to purchase a new laptop.


----------



## Ellrad (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response.

I had a feeling that it would be like that. Maybe it is time to just buy a new laptop. I do like to play my fair share of games but I am traveling too much to invest in a desktop. So I guess now its time to do some research into good gaming laptops which won't break the bank either.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Your hardware is pretty good for a laptop. I can't help but wonder if moving to a 7200 Rpm hard drive and cleaning out startup to only Antivirus and wireless device etc wouldn't make a big difference. I also can't help but wonder what Antivirus you are using as many today such as Norton, Pc Cillan or Avg can really drag down a system. As much as many will tell you 4 Gb ram is the most you will use, it is surprising in a laptop how much faster everything really is with 8 gb of the fastest ram available for that laptop also especially since you are set for 64 bit anyway.


----------

